
Querying OpenStreetMap with Amazon Athena - chippy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/big-data/querying-openstreetmap-with-amazon-athena/
======
Boothroid
Interesting. Having worked with OSM recently, getting rid of the hassle of
setting up your own OSM server is certainly a bonus, but part of the beauty of
going through that pain is that you have full control over the output schema
you choose to generate. You also have control over update schedule - with this
solution, unless you explicitly extracted into a separate table the periodic
updates could potentially corrupt a derived product, unless I am missing
something. A final consideration is that cloud isn't an option for certain
customers.

Continuing innovation in OSM is exciting though, I dont want to be too hard on
this.

------
WaxProlix
Anything that lowers the barrier to entry for playing around or making one-
offs with this kind of data is really cool. I'll definitely have to try this
out a bit.

